# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Tools you can't live without

## PlatypusGardens

I recently discovered these little fellas.   
Dunno why it took me so long, but they immediately became a must-have around the house, in the ute, when camping etc.  
If you haven't got a pair already do yourself a favor and get some!   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

My leatherman.  
I previously had a bigger version in a holster that had heaps of tools on it... but it was too big.  This one is brilliant because it's light weight, has just pliers,  knife and screwdrivers... and clips direct to your pants.  
Has saved me from having to go back to the toolbox numerous times!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had a feeling the Leatherman would be pretty high up on the list  :Wink:    
Yea my mate always carries his Leatherman. 
I never got one.
Hate having things in my pockets or hanging off my pants.
And I'm in board shorts just about all year around, so no belt.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

He he ... fair enough. You made me revisit the leatherman site to see what's new. How 'bout these as a pretty spiffy version of your shears above?    Leatherman multi-tools: Raptor

----------


## r3nov8or

looks like a rabbit riding a bike

----------


## OBBob

> looks like a rabbit riding a bike

  I suspect that a rabbit and a bike combined may be cheaper.

----------


## phild01

> looks like a rabbit riding a bike

   :Yes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> He he ... fair enough. You made me revisit the leatherman site to see what's new. How 'bout these as a pretty spiffy version of your shears above?    Leatherman multi-tools: Raptor

  
That's pretty cool, I guess. 
I think I'm just not in to multi-function tools.   :Wink:

----------


## METRIX

Dremel, first I thought it was a toy, but it's supprising how usefull this little thing is.

----------


## hilux_bondy

Just got the new charger and all I can say is wow. Don't no why it did come earlier.       
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## METRIX

Three more essential "what did I do before I got these" tool.  
The Multitool  
Tracksaw   
Cipro

----------


## Uncle Bob

In my line of business, this tool is very handy. It a nut inserter and basically it rivets a nut into sheetmetal.

----------


## METRIX

> In my line of business, this tool is very handy. It a nut inserter and basically it rivets a nut into sheetmetal.

  Now if I didn't know what you did for a living, I could ask you why you are using your tool to insert nuts into holes,  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I could ask you why you are using your tool to insert nuts into holes,

  Get your mind out of the gutter Metrix   :Laughing1:

----------


## OBBob

> The Multitool

  
What do you use it for Metrix? I have one and use it a bit for blind cuts in skirting boards etc. ... but it's only very occasional. Is there some other miraculous feature that I'm missing or do you just get into more awkward positions with your tool (oops that doesn't sound right following the previous post  :Eek: ).

----------


## Micky013

Great for undercutting arcs and door frames for flooring. With a crappy blade you can clean out old mortar for repointing - worked for me.

----------


## Renopa

Mmmm....a toss up between the Dremel with flexi-shaft, and a table saw bought to cut French Cleats to hang mirrors/shelves/etc, have used both more than anticipated.  Multitool doesn't get as much as first thought.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> In my line of business, this tool is very handy. It a nut inserter and basically it rivets a nut into sheetmetal.

  I need to get myself one of those.   
What's a good brand?   :Smilie:

----------


## manofaus

I vote leatherman. 
I recently have found it invaluable when dry starting machines at work. +ve terminal to coil. No more jumper cable and 10a fuse. Just wipe the arc flash off the tips of the pliers.
Im rough but im slow  :Sneaktongue:

----------


## METRIX

> What do you use it for Metrix? I have one and use it a bit for blind cuts in skirting boards etc. ... but it's only very occasional. Is there some other miraculous feature that I'm missing or do you just get into more awkward positions with your tool (oops that doesn't sound right following the previous post ).

  Use it a lot for getting damaged floorboards out in the middle of a floor, gives a very fine straight cut across the grain, used in conjunction with a square guide (this feature alone pays for itself). 
Finishing off the end of a cut on floors after removing a wall where the track saw falls short (around 40mm), again gives a nice fine straight cut, cutting door jambs when fitting floating floors, trimming little bugger bits off things when fitting kitchens, removing decorative cornices without damaging them, cutting out existing cornices for range hood square covers to get through, and many more things, it's such a versatile tool because it gives such a fine cut. 
Admittedly there are other ways of doing the above jobs, but the multi-tool does them so fast / easy and leaves no damage, that I wouldn't bother with any other method.
I use if for a lot of other things, so it has it's place in my toolbox permanently. 
Oh and getting the tool in awkward positions, yo might need to speak to Uncle Bob about that one  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Three more essential "what did I do before I got these" tool.  
> The Multitool

  So do you have the Bosch one or was that pic "for illustration purposes"?

----------


## METRIX

> So do you have the Bosch one or was that pic "for illustration purposes"?

  Yes I have the Bosch blue, corded and cordless

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Can't live without a few of these 
...now if only I always took better notice of what they were telling me then my life would be complete.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ...now if only I always took better notice of what they were telling me then my life would be complete.

  
Yes most of mine seem to be 100mm out quite often....    :Rofl:

----------


## goldie1

Multi tool gets my vote. Used it today to remove some decorative cornice which had to be reused

----------


## shauck

screw gun

----------


## Armers

these days..... my podgers, but that's what i use all day everyday.   
If its a "Tool" i can't live without that would be my smartphone  :Biggrin:

----------


## Godzilla73

I bought the Makita cordless Multitool as a joke more then anything or maybe curiosity is a better term, but bugger me if it hasn't got me out of the poop more than a dozen times. Also rate the twin charger like Hilux mentioned above.

----------


## phild01

Tools you can't live without! 
Surely the basic power drill would be the top of that list.

----------


## Bedford

On second thoughts looking at that ground, maybe the backhoe!

----------


## phild01

Yep, drill doesn't take care of that :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> Yes most of mine seem to be 100mm out quite often....

  Just noticed this post, You must have the same dodgy tape I have, I swear it reads 100mm out often.

----------


## chalkyt

Mine has trouble distinguishing between 1000 and 1100... bugger again!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just noticed this post, You must have the same dodgy tape I have, I swear it reads 100mm out often.

  
I have a number of different tapes, different brands, all with the same defect.
Even my steel rulers seem to have the same issue. 
And it mostly works in the wrong direction so to speak.     
Maybe if we used imperial this wouldn't be a problem........?
But let's not start THAT discussion again.   :Rofl:

----------


## InsaneAsylum

pretty much flog the hell out of my cordless drill/driver. recently bought a new Lithium Ion one with 2 batteries, well worth it as I can work non stop. 
right now though I have my trenching shovel by my side keeping me company most of the time. i REALLY love digging holes  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You dig holes with a trenching shovel?  
??  :Shock:

----------


## toooldforthis

don't have to down tool when weather inclementfixes all sorts of problems - very versatilemouse twice - cut once

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> don't have to down tool when weather inclementfixes all sorts of problems - very versatilemouse twice - cut once

  
Mostly touch-screen these days   
No batteries or cord required.
 Always have it on hand (pun clearly intended) 
Bet you can't pick your nose with your mouse either.

----------


## METRIX

> I have a number of different tapes, different brands, all with the same defect.
> Even my steel rulers seem to have the same issue. 
> And it mostly works in the wrong direction so to speak.     
> Maybe if we used imperial this wouldn't be a problem........?
> But let's not start THAT discussion again.

  I don't mind when the tape is at fault for reading 100mm more, but when it reads 100mm less that can be a problem, they just don't make accurate tapes anymore is seems  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Marc

As far as tools I can not go without, that is a tough one. 
As you buy new tools, you get used to them and don't want to go back to doing things the hard way. 
A good example is nailguns. Are you going to go back to making a frame with a hammer? Hardly. 
My only welder used to be a stick welder. Now that I have a MIG, the stick welder is collecting dust. I haven't used the hacksaw for years since I god a cold saw and thin cutting disc are available. However If I had to list just one tool I wouldn't want to lose, that is probably the impact driver. Best invention ever.

----------


## OBBob

Probably my metric tape measure ... the one without the 100mm tolerance.

----------


## Marc

I had to laugh the other day remembering the tape measure thread. I was measuring a metal structure I am building and was under the house facing the light so couldn't read the tape. I turned the tape upside down to read it from the other side and ... it was in inches on the top edge ... Blasted thing !

----------


## InsaneAsylum

> You dig holes with a trenching shovel?  
> ??

  well long narrow ones yes. they're still holes aren't they?  :Tongue:

----------


## METRIX

> Probably my metric tape measure ... the one without the 100mm tolerance.

  You should hold onto that tape, they are rare.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> well long narrow ones yes. they're still holes aren't they?

  
Workd with a South American labourer years ago who always referred to a trench as "long hole".

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You should hold onto that tape, they are rare.

  
Only works if you hold on to the right end of the tape though    :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Oxford says: Trench - a long deep hole dug in the ground, for example for carrying away water.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Oxford says: Trench - a long deep hole dug in the ground, for example for carrying away water.

   Or, given the 100th year, for housing soldiers.

----------


## Marc

> Workd with a South American labourer years ago who always referred to a trench as "long hole".

  Surprise him by calling the trench a "zanja" ... pronounced sanha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Surprise him by calling the trench a "zanja" ... pronounced sanha

  
SURPRISE, Amigo!

----------


## InsaneAsylum

> Workd with a South American labourer years ago who always referred to a trench as "long hole".

  forgive my ignorance, I sometimes call rafters, joists and battens "roof timbers", studs and noggins are "wall timbers"  :2thumbsup:  but i'm learning

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> forgive my ignorance, I sometimes call rafters, joists and battens "roof timbers", studs and noggins are "wall timbers"  but i'm learning

  Not at all.
I call lots of things by the wrong name.

----------


## r3nov8or

This -

----------


## toooldforthis

> This -

  my phone has got an app for that.

----------


## r3nov8or

> my phone has got an app for that.

  I reckon I've had this far longer than you've had that app  :Smilie:  
Also, the box has magnets which mean small adjustments requiring two hands are easy, always have a reading, even on a vertical surface. 
Also 2, I've often added a piece of steel and a quick clamp to use it on timber.

----------


## Marc

> forgive my ignorance, I sometimes call rafters, joists and battens "roof timbers", studs and noggins are "wall timbers"  but i'm learning

   I sometimes get called the wrong names too ...  :Shifty:

----------


## FrodoOne

> I have a number of different tapes, different brands, all with the same defect.
> Even my steel rulers seem to have the same issue. 
> And it mostly works in the wrong direction so to speak. 
> Maybe if we used imperial this wouldn't be a problem........?
> But let's not start THAT discussion again.

   

> I had to laugh the other day remembering the tape measure thread. I was measuring a metal structure I am building and was under the house facing the light so couldn't read the tape. I turned the tape upside down to read it from the other side and ... it was in inches on the top edge ... Blasted thing !

  I am somewhat apprehensive to intrude my thoughts on this subject - after some previous long and involved "discussions" relating to certain measurements!
However, for a possible solution to the problem of reading a tape "backwards", please search for "PMMR Tape"  (A more detailed search specification is "Fastcap PMMR-TRUE32 PMMR") 
The millimetre "Carpenters" tapes you will then find, available only from North America (but made in China), can be "read" in both directions - "left to right" or "right to left". 
A curious "remnant" on these tapes is a marking at 16" intervals (and this is the only reference to "inches" on these tapes).  I believe that this is because, in the US, the "standard" spacing of studs was/is 16" - as compared to 18" or (now) 450 cm in Australia.  
(If I am wrong in this, I am sure that I will soon be corrected.)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Of course, I was just referring to the "100mm trick" - measure something and then cut it 100mm too short.
Happens to a lot of people.
Has nothing to do with the tape, naturally. 
However, would this be as common if we used imperial?    :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> I am somewhat apprehensive to intrude my thoughts on this subject - after some previous long and involved "discussions" relating to certain measurements!
> However, for a possible solution to the problem of reading a tape "backwards", please search for "PMMR Tape"  (A more detailed search specification is "Fastcap PMMR-TRUE32 PMMR") 
> The millimetre "Carpenters" tapes you will then find, available only from North America (but made in China), can be "read" in both directions - "left to right" or "right to left". 
> A curious "remnant" on these tapes is a marking at 16" intervals (and this is the only reference to "inches" on these tapes).  I believe that this is because, in the US, the "standard" spacing of studs was/is 16" - as compared to 18" or (now) 450 cm in Australia.  
> (If I am wrong in this, I am sure that I will soon be corrected.)

  Those FastCap tapes have some cool features. I love the way the yanks call imperial 'standard', rather than, for example, 'US standard', given most of the whole has moved on.

----------


## Ozcar

> This -

  Did you ever check the accuracy of that? 
Years ago, there were things like that, but they were very expensive, and I sort-of thought of making one myself. I got an accelerometer and did a bit of tinkering with it but never got around to turning it into anything usable. 
Now I see a lot of similar looking things available from as little as $30. Many of the sellers say resolution and repeatability 0.1 degree, but make no mention of accurary. Well, I did see one seller who claimed accuracy of +/- 0.1 degree but somehow I don't believe that. Actually I saw another seller who said "+/- 180 degree accuracy" but he was probably just confused or something got lost in translation! 
So, how accurate are they?

----------


## r3nov8or

> So, how accurate are they?

  This version doesn't have "auto zero", so you need to zero it on a known-good level or as good as you can judge from a good quality spirit level. I use a Lukfin. As for angles, I first tested it to square my drop saw and then used a high quality square (this one Multi-Square: Solid Brass Square - Interwood Shop) and it matched perfectly. For me, it's at zero as well as I can set it from the level, and it's 90deg is accurate according to the square so I reckon it must be damn close everywhere in between. That's good enough for me.  :Smilie:

----------


## lazydays

I thought it was a bit of a toy too until the other day. We had core drilled (65mmdia) holes in a patio for stainless steel spigots to hold a glass panels. Unfortunately we hit a few vertical reo rods in various locations within the hole.
Scratched our head with using
1) Oxy/Acetylene.....I thought the head wouldn't fit down the hole and even if it did would be pretty hard to cut.
2) Plasma cutter
3) Put a tube over the reo and bend it back and forth until it broke
4) Take the spigots to a  machine shop and bore a hole out to fit over the reo 
Went and bought a Dremel with extension and it cut the reo beautiful and clean in 30 secs.

----------


## r3nov8or

Yep, a 'micro multi tool' like a Dremel is a life saver.

----------


## METRIX

> Yep, a 'micro multi tool' like a Dremel is a life saver.

  Agree with that, they are such a versatile detailed and robust little tool. has got me out of trouble many times.

----------


## chalkyt

plus Betadine or Friars Balsam!

----------


## METRIX

> plus Betadine or Friars Balsam!

  I remember Friars Balsam as a kid, I was always getting it put on every cut I got, and it hurt like the proverbial, nowadays I use Mercurochrome, or Betadine, no stinging.
I wonder what was in friars balsam that made it sting like it did, actually it contains the following, and what are Myrhh tears, and how do you get them, do they upset a Myrrh and collect them that way ? 
Siam Benzoin resin (Styrax tonkinensis) 47%
Storax Balsam (Liquidambar orientalis) 17% 
Balsam of Tolu (Myroxylon balsamum) 17%
Balsam of Peru (Myroxylon pereirae) 9%
Cape Aloe leaf latex (Aloe ferox) 4%
Myrrh tears (Commiphora abyssinica &/or molmol) 4%
Angelica root (Angelica archangelica) 2%         • Dried * Liquid Exudate

----------


## Marc

That concoction is as useful as an antiseptic as an ashtray on a motorbike....or a horn on an aircraft ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> what are Myrhh tears, and how do you get them, do they upset a Myrrh and collect them that way ?

  
Mmmm, makes you wonder.... 
A bit like tiger balm.
Exactly WHICH part of the tiger contains the stuff that makes your eyes water...?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That concoction is as useful as an antiseptic as an ashtray on a motorbike...

  
Dunno mate, I reckon you could shield an ashtray on one of these....

----------


## MorganGT

> Dunno mate, I reckon you could shield an ashtray on one of these....

  Some of those actually have airconditioning - the aerodynamics of the fairing actually manages to create a contained 'bubble' of air that travels along with the bike that you can keep cool, so lighting a smoke and using an ashtray while riding probably wouldn't be a problem.

----------


## OBBob

> Some of those actually have airconditioning - the aerodynamics of the fairing actually manages to create a contained 'bubble' of air that travels along with the bike that you can keep cool, so lighting a smoke and using an ashtray while riding probably wouldn't be a problem.

  ... and a radio. I see them at the traffic lights and wonder if that's the only time they can actual hear it.

----------


## Saltypete

+1 cordless drill driver. I bought an OK one and continually abuse it, and it just keeps going

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I used to have an old Ozito or XU1 cordless (forget now) in the shed, no battery, hooked up to a 12V power supply.
Was great for light tinkering, like pulling electronic stuff apart etc. 
Lacked the grunt to drive a screw in to timber but without the battery it was light as and never needed charging.
 Think someone gave it to me or I may have bought it at the dump for a coupla bucks...   
Only got rid of it cause I needed the PSU for something else.    :Smilie:

----------

